# which meet



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im looking to attend a big meet this year and im unsure which meet is best.

im thinking of the gti international but is there another meet best suited for me.

im looking forward to meeting everyone so the most popular meet would be best.

cheers.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> im looking to attend a big meet this year and im unsure which meet is best.
> 
> im thinking of the gti international but is there another meet best suited for me.
> 
> ...


Well the national event, EvenTT09 is the big one. I can't do GTI as I'm in Cyprus at the end of June... 8)

No date set for the national as far as I know though... :?

cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i really need to know soon as i will have to plan ahead.

money is a tad tight at the moment due to no overtime etc so will have to put some money away and maybe even camp 

where in the uk is it normally held? the TT09 meet would definatly be more up my street and would give me the chance to get to know everyone


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> where in the uk is it normally held? the TT09 meet would definatly be more up my street and would give me the chance to get to know everyone


It varies. Last year Rockingham with the AGM the night before and the year before that was Donington again with the AGM the night before.

If you can do the AGM and stay in the hotel, there's an auction, the voting for the committee and the odd drink being drunk... 

Then next day straight to the venue. Only one night in the hotel unless it's miles away...

Cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Even though i have sold My TT now, i would like to go to the National's 

It would be good to stay the night before and have a few beer's with the guy's,  
I am watching the event section to see when it is arranged then go from there. 

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

if i can get a cheap hotel then that will be ok, a couple of beers sounds good to me 

whats the agm then?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I am going to hazard a guess that the AGM is the Annual General Meeting!

I would love to meet up with you all for a chat/drink (several actually) but would be scared turning up on my own, being a shy lady and all!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> I am going to hazard a guess that the AGM is the Annual General Meeting!
> 
> I would love to meet up with you all for a chat/drink (several actually) but would be scared turning up on my own, being a shy lady and all!


Dont Be silly :roll: They are a friendly bunch,i am originally from durham, so you would feel at home with my accent :wink: 
If you are a typical north eastern lass, you will be able to hold your own, drinking the lads under the tabe easy :wink: :roll:

There will be a quite few other females there too 

Tom.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> I am going to hazard a guess that the AGM is the Annual General Meeting!
> 
> I would love to meet up with you all for a chat/drink (several actually) but would be scared turning up on my own, being a shy lady and all!


Come down with us then we usually have a few cars travelling down together


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to hazard a guess that the AGM is the Annual General Meeting!
> ...


i was going to ask about that andy, do all the scots/northerners have a mini meet on the way down?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to hazard a guess that the AGM is the Annual General Meeting!
> ...


Think i'll take you up on that offer, thank you very much.
Now all i need to know is when it is!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i was going to ask about that andy, do all the scots/northerners have a mini meet on the way down?


Yeah you have to Kammy.

There's an English School on the way down that specialises in removing all the sharp-edged accents so us southern softies can understand what you'd like to drink. :lol:

It's easier when you write it down... :wink: Unless of course you're gonna join me in AbsoluTTe Mandarin :lol:

Only joking buddy! it will be a pleasure to meet you...

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

likewise rich likewise 

saying that, im not sold on this mandarin pish just yet :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Kammy, i reckon with your Scottish accent and my Geordie accent we will be able to run rings around these southeners.

What d'ya reckon? Could be fun!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Kammy, i reckon with your Scottish accent and my Geordie accent we will be able to run rings around these southeners.
> 
> What d'ya reckon? Could be fun!


I wouldn't bank on it... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i reckon your right sporty (whats your name by the way?)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is it Eric or Erica?

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > sporTTyminx said:
> ...


Might be able to let everyone know very soon


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> i reckon your right sporty (whats your name by the way?)


That's a deal then kammy. Ignore Rich, he is a southener!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Might be able to let everyone know very soon


Getting excited already!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Might be able to let everyone know very soon


I DO hope so...  People need to make plans. :wink:

And i need to save some money for Kammy and Sporty's bar bill... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Ignore Rich, he is a southener!


At your peril Kammy. Ever been to Thailand? :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been to Thailand rich, what is it you are trying to say? C'mon...if you have something to say, say it!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> I have been to Thailand rich, what is it you are trying to say? C'mon...if you have something to say, say it!


What do you do for a living? In what way are you 'sporty'?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore Rich, he is a southener!
> ...


thailand?????? now i am worried :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to Thailand rich, what is it you are trying to say? C'mon...if you have something to say, say it!
> ...


You are offending me now.
In what way are you rusty....or need i ask?

But, in answer to your question, i do some running,, so in my very humble opinion, that, in some way, qualifies me as being sporty!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> You are offending me now.
> In what way are you rusty....or need i ask?
> 
> But, in answer to your question, i do some running,, so in my very humble opinion, that, in some way, qualifies me as being sporty!


Why am I offending you? I asked what you do! Ever asked for a mortgage or credit?

My name -RustyIntegrale refers to a car I once owned. A Lancia Delta Integrale.










It was fab, but it went rusty. Hence the name...

And you run - fine. Where's the problem with that? :roll:

cheers

rich


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh you are funny rich. God, i love a bit of banter!

I have asked for credit, i have a mortgage. I run so that is why i am 'sporty'. Love your old car.

Ok, ok, so i am transexual, but thats ok, my hubby doesnt mind.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what an awesome car rich, i always wanted one when i was a youngster


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Ok, ok, so i am transexual, but thats ok, my hubby doesnt mind.


 :lol: :lol:

Well that'll rattle a few cages... Be sure to say Hi when we're at a meet. :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Kammy, i reckon with your Scottish accent and my Geordie accent we will be able to run rings around these southeners.
> ...


watch it you are out numbered


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Oooh you are funny rich. God, i love a bit of banter!
> 
> I have asked for credit, i have a mortgage. I run so that is why i am 'sporty'. Love your old car.
> 
> Ok, ok, so i am transexual, but thats ok, my hubby doesnt mind.


They are all a bit strange on the west line


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > sporTTyminx said:
> ...


In a word.....YES! 

You can start the convoy off in Aberdeen but be sure to make sure you stop at Laurencekirk.....then we'll wind our way down the country....usually stop at Davidg's pad for lunch and toddle down the M6 to where-ever we happen to be going!

Word of warning, it is usually a very long weekend (either a very early start for us northern Scots on the Saturday morning (or a stop over in Glasgow on the Friday night)), travel down on the Saturday, event on the Sunday, leave the event around 5pm to make our way home, get home VERY late Sunday night - the southerners never want to travel any further north than Birmingham so we have to be the furthest travelled! :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The comittee met last night and at the appointed start time Mon the Fish and I decided to have it at SLGs estate unfortunately this had to be abandoned as according to TomTom it doesn't exist [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> watch it you are out numbered


It'll be alright on the night...


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

> Be sure to say Hi when we're at a meet. :-*


Trust me, i'll be making a bee line for you! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> > Trust me, i'll be making a bee line for you! :wink:


*shudders*


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Be afraid, be VERY afraid. :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Be afraid, be VERY afraid. :twisted:


Can you hear my boots quaking? :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, i can!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Be afraid, be VERY afraid. :twisted:
> ...


Can I sell tickets ?


----------

